# updated pics of Louie



## TeguLouie (Apr 26, 2012)

its been a long time since i posted pics of my '11 varnyard extreme. even almost had to sell him but i am happy to say i got to keep my awesome GU and here are some pictures of him today.


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 27, 2012)

Louie is looking great! I think you should throw the Barbie doll (4th pic) in the tub with him next time to keep him company


----------



## Aardbark (Apr 27, 2012)

He looks happy. I think that is a great idea, the log in the tub thing.


----------



## Grendel (Jul 15, 2012)

Louie is a Louise


----------



## TeguLouie (Jul 16, 2012)

i guess i will see. im going to give him a little more time before i get him sexed. if he ends up being a she ill be just fine with it.


----------



## TeguLouie (Jul 16, 2012)

yea so i looked at louie today and did a little research, according to what i found online if he has a bump on each side of his tail(dont know what they're called) and that means he is a male correct? well he has them, he hasnt flashed me is stuff yet but he has the little "bbs" on his tail so im going to say bobby sexed him correctly for me. i hope im correct because he and i are the only boys in the house lol. the wife always has the handicap on voting


----------



## HeatherN (Jul 18, 2012)

he looks wonderful, did he hibernate?


----------



## TeguLouie (Jul 18, 2012)

HeatherN said:


> he looks wonderful, did he hibernate?



thank you! and yes he hibernated last year about september to may. he is about 34" right now.


----------



## HeatherN (Jul 18, 2012)

wow hes gonna get huge!


----------



## TeguLouie (Jul 19, 2012)

HeatherN said:


> wow hes gonna get huge!



i hope so i really like the idea of walking him along the beach here in cali and having people looking and saying " what the...?" lol. he really is an awesome GU


----------



## HeatherN (Jul 19, 2012)

yeah i live next the beach in cali too, but mines too young and definitely not leash trained. have you leash trained louie?


----------



## TeguLouie (Jul 19, 2012)

i am working on it.i originally used a spanish bowline and a small noose knot. the bowline for his front legs and the noose knot for his midsection. it worked really well, but i eventually just went to my pet store and bought him a ferret lease that was padded and it works well. he doesnt like getting it on and off but when he is in it i dont have any issues with him. he explores as far as the leash will let him goand loves the outside. i have read that a lot of people have issues when they first take thier GUs out side with agression and not wanting to be outside but he took to it like a fish to water, no aggression or anything. we have a bumch of kids that come over to see him and he loves being petted by them. he gets a little nervous when there are a bunch of kids petting him but most of the time as long as they dont run right at him he is just fine with five or six hands petting him from his head to his tail. i havent taken him to the beach yet but i will when he is about two and closer to full grown and see if he likes it.


----------



## HeatherN (Jul 19, 2012)

when i trained all my other lizards to use leashes, it was always with the ferret style harnesses just because they were the easiest for me to deal with. did you have a problem with him wriggling out?


----------

